# "Third Eye lid showing..."



## ToeToe (Aug 10, 2008)

I took my cat "Choo Choo" to the vet today because his third eyelid was visible in both eyes. I have ever only seen this before in very sick cats. He seems to be happy enough and is eating normally but I am worried. My vet discussed several possible causes but after a thorough exam she felt Choo was not displaying all symptoms for any one particular syndrome/disease. She then tried to get a fecal sample from him but was unable to because he was "empty". She decided to keep him overnight so she could monitor his food intake, temp, poop etc. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Cleo got sick after I adopted her and it was parasites. I was told she was an indoor cat, but after she got sick, I emailed her former owner and was then told that she was inside/outside when she was dropped off at friends' and relatives' houses. :? All it took was one dose of medication and she was fine in a few days. 










I hope Choo Choo gets well soon.


----------



## ToeToe (Aug 10, 2008)

Choo Choo is an indoor/outdoor cat, Parasites was one of the things the vet mentioned today. I just hope its nothing major


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

One pill that the E.R. vet gave Cleo took care of her completely. But it's scary until you know for sure, isn't it?  

Sending good thoughts your way....


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hope your little one gets better soon


----------



## ToeToe (Aug 10, 2008)

Vet said that Choo Choo has round worms...yuk!! and the eye issue is probably due to something called "Third Eye Lid Disease", occurs in some young cats, unknown cause and no known treatment, usually goes away by itself in 4-6 weeks. Hate these "unknown" things, I always worry that they are a symptom of something more serious. Main thing is Choo Choo seems fine except for the "eyes from ****"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad it's something that can be taken care of. Not sure what Third Eyelid Disease is, I'm still hoping that it's a symptom of the roundworms and they'll be back to normal in a week or so.

Do you have any pictures of Choo Choo you can share with us (before the eyes from ****)?


----------



## ToeToe (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is Choo Choo with his good friend Seamus.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Choo Choo is so fluffy! What a gorgeous cat!

And Seamus is adorable!


----------



## ToeToe (Aug 10, 2008)

*Eye Update*

On Sunday Choo Choo's left eye was swollen, closed and there was a lot of discharge so I took him back to the vet first thing Monday morning. Vet said there is now an ulcer in his left eye that was not there when he saw him last week so he decided to keep Choo at the clinic for a few days to monitor him. When I spoke to him today he said that the eye is already looking better than it was on Monday, Choo is eating everything in sight and is his usual "Mr. Personality" self. Any thoughts....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have any advice or experience regarding eye ulcers, but I'm glad he's already doing better.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ulcers are usually due to trauma...if the eye was bothering him, he may have scratched at it and caused the ulcer with a nail. Glad it's starting to clear up, ulcers become very serious if not treated promptly. So ya done good by getting him back in!


----------



## ToeToe (Aug 10, 2008)

Choo is still at the clinic, I went to see him yesterday and his eyes are looking a lot better. If eyes look equally good tomorrow Doc says I can bring him home!!! Poor Choo Choo he HATES being confined, he will be sooo happy to get out of "prison". Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for you and Choo Choo!


----------

